# توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة دراجة هوائية رياضية



## وضاح عطار (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 


قرأت منذ زمن طويل في أحد الصحف عن رجل يستخدم دراجة هوائية ثابتة لتوليد الكهرباء في المنزل .

ما أتذكره من الخبر هو أنه كان يستخدم هذه الدراجة بمعدل ساعتين يوميا وكانت تكفيه لتشغيل التلفزيون والإنارة في منزله .


ما أريد معرفته من المختصين هنا مشكورين .

هل ساعتين يوميا كافيتين لتوليد الكهرباء لهذه الاستخدامات لمدة ساعتين فقط أم طوال اليوم بكامله ؟

هل هناك أرقام وحسابات تقديرية لهذه الطريقة ؟؟


شكرا لكم ..


----------



## zamalkawi (2 ديسمبر 2011)

أذكر أحد اساتذتي في الجامعة قال لنا أن استخدام القوة العضلية للإنسان كمصدر للطاقة هو من أكثر وسائل الطاقة تكلفة!

بعد هذه المقدمة القصيرة آتي إلى سؤالك:
فلنفترض أن الرجل يقوم بلفتين في الثانية الواحد
ولنفترض أن قوة القدم الواحدة هي 100 نيوتن (10 كيلوجرام) وتدفع فقط لنصف دورة، وبالتالي القدمين يدفعان بقوة 100 نيوتن في لمدة دورة كاملة
ولنفترض أن نصف قطر البدال هو 30 سنتيمتر
فتكون القدرة المولدة في هذه الحالة (مع إهمال المفاقيد)
power = 100*0.3*2*2*pi = 377 W
القدرة المتولدة هي 377 واط
لمدة ساعتين تكون الطاقة المتولدة هي 754 واط.ساعة، أي حوالي ثلاثة أرباع الكيلوواط ساعة في اليوم الواحد

إذا افترضنا أن المنزل الذي تسكن به عائلة يستهلك 5000 كيلوواط ساعة في العام، نجد أنه يستهلك حوالي 15 كيلوواط ساعة في اليوم الواحد، وبالتالي نجد أن الطاقة المتولدة من العجلة أقل بكثيييير من الاحتياجات اليومية للمنزل

ربما يكون هناك خطأ في حساباتي، ربما عليك أن تعيد الحسبة مرة أخرى، وربما أكون بالغت في تقدير بعض الأمور، ولكن لو صحت حسبتي وتقديراتي فإن الطريقة غير عملية إطلاقا


----------



## وضاح عطار (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## amg (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بشكل عام الانسان يحتاج رياضة
ولما يعمل رياضة يهالشكل فهو يستفيد بطريقتين الصحة والطاقة


----------

